# Siemens



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.siemens.co.in/en/about_u...egments/automation_drives/micromaster_440.htm

Will this only work with AC motors?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> http://www.siemens.co.in/en/about_u...egments/automation_drives/micromaster_440.htm
> 
> Will this only work with AC motors?


That is the way it looks to me. For AC motors.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Just about any time you see "vector control" or "encoders" its some sort of an AC controller. So yes, its definately AC. Just look at the applications? Tobacco, food processing. I used to work in Food processing.... and its ALL AC.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I just bought 1 of these controllers and I am getting a 50HP AC motor. Figure I just need to chose a direction and get started.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> I just bought 1 of these controllers and I am getting a 50HP AC motor. Figure I just need to chose a direction and get started.


 
how many HP was the controller rated for? Did you ask if the controller would work with a DC battery as the power source, as opposed to 3-phase AC?

how much?


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

frodus said:


> how many HP was the controller rated for? Did you ask if the controller would work with a DC battery as the power source, as opposed to 3-phase AC?
> 
> how much?


 Here is what the specs say:
Voltage andpower ranges200–240 V, ± 10%, 1 AC, 0.12 to 3 kW (0.16 to 4 HP)
200–240 V, ± 10%, 0.12 to 45 kW (0.16 to 60 HP)
380–480 V, ± 10%, 0.37 to 250 kW (0.5 to 350 HP)
500–600 V, ± 10%, 0.75 to 90 kW (1.0 to 125 HP)Operating temperature0.12 to 75 kW (0.16 to 1.0 HP) (CT): –10 °C to +50 °C
90 to 200 kW (125 to 276 HP) (CT): 0 °C to +40 °CProcess controlInternal PID controller (autotuning)Types of controlVector control, FCC (Flux Current Control), multipoint charac- teristic (parameterizable V/f characteristic), V/f characteristicInputs6 digital inputs, 2 analog inputs, 1 PTC/KTY inputOutputs2 analog outputs, 3 relay outputs


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Here is what the specs say:
> Voltage andpower ranges200–240 V, ± 10%, 1 AC, 0.12 to 3 kW (0.16 to 4 HP)
> 200–240 V, ± 10%, 0.12 to 45 kW (0.16 to 60 HP)
> 380–480 V, ± 10%, 0.37 to 250 kW (0.5 to 350 HP)
> ...


Hey joke,

These appear to be specs for a "family" of VFD porducts. Which one in particular did you get?

Regards,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I hope the 380-480 I will have to ask my dad to call the job he got it from. No big deal I got it so cheap if it dosent work it will be a fun toy


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can't just hook a DC battery to an AC drive.... well, you can, but its not trivial.

Get a part number, that'd help. We'll try to help if we can.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Well I hope the 380-480


I don't think you understand. That family of drives likely has 50 or 60 different part numbers, each for a specific voltage and power rating.

And why would you want the 480 volt model? Goin' to need a lot of batteries.


----------

